# Uncle jimbo neuer Dämpfer



## BigJim (17. November 2013)

Moin zusammenweiß jemand ob ich beim uncle jimbo ein Dämpfer mit Feder einbauen kann?bei rose sagte man mir es würde nicht passen.und Keramik Steuersätze gibt es auch keine für das Bike.bei allen Respekt wieso baut man so ein Bike?


----------



## piilu (21. November 2013)

Hab nen Fox DHX RC2 ausprobiert der hat gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJim (21. November 2013)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.dann musste ja ein rock shox vivid auch passen!warum erzählen die bei rose so ein käse.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. November 2013)

Bei Rahmengröße S scheints definitiv nicht zu gehen 

Schade, hätte gerne mal nen RC3 ausprobiert.


----------



## Dakeyras (24. November 2013)

das Problem mit den Coil-Dämpfern ist, dass der Teller der unten die Feder fixiert, nicht in die Wippe passt. Auch wenn man den Dämpfer umdreht stösst es, je nachdem wieviel "Fleisch" an welcher Stelle um das obere Dämpferauge herum ist, an der Wippe oder an der unteren Achse der Wippe an.

der Vivid Coil passt laut Forum definitiv nicht. insofern haben die Jungs von rose schon recht.

Beim 2014er Modell mit der neuen Wippe sollte es besser gehen (obwohl da bei dämpfern mit Piggy der platz zum Unterrohr auch schon wieder knapp aussieht)
 @hurzel: was meinst du mit rc3? der Monarch Plus RC3 passt zumindest in meinen M Rahmen hervorragend. oder war das n typo und du redest von einem anderen dämpfer?

lg
Georg

p.s. wozu braucht man einen keramik steuersatz? (ernstgemeinte frage. halten die länger?) welches steuersatzmaß hat das jimbo eigentlich?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (24. November 2013)

Ja ich meinte den Monarch Plus RC3 . Bei M scheint es auch kein Problem zu sein. Nur bei den S Rahmen. 

Reinpassen würde er wahrscheinlich. Aber sobald er einfedert senkt sich der Dämpfer ja Richtung Unterrohr. 

Allein deshalb würde ich ein Soulfire mittlerweile vorziehen. Besseres Rahmenkonzept.


----------



## Dakeyras (24. November 2013)

bist du dir da sicher? (im sinne von ausprobiert)?

ist der S Rahmen so viel kleiner? kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. das wäre in der tat blöd.
ich bin mit dem getunten M+ RC3 im jimbo sehr zufrieden.

das soulfire ist klasse und sieht echt heiß aus, aber 185mm FW wäre mir zuviel....


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (24. November 2013)

Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe schreibt Rose sogar beim BeefCake (2013) das beim Rahmen S der RT3 verbaut wird. 

Selber ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht. Ins Blaue würd ich das auch nicht versuchen.


----------



## piilu (24. November 2013)

Welchen Tune fährst du denn im Monarch+? 
Helmchen tuned? Wenn ja wie viel hat der Spaß denn gekostet?


----------



## Dakeyras (24. November 2013)

ist helmchen tuned. kann ich nur empfehlen.
rest per pn


----------

